# Precision Mathews TL Lathe



## Andy Gawlak (Nov 26, 2022)

Good afternoon. I am looking to speak with some one who owns a 1440, 1640, or 1660 TL Lathe. Please let me know if you can help.
Thank you.


----------



## Tom O (Nov 26, 2022)

What’s your problem? Is probably the place to start.


----------



## Andy Gawlak (Nov 26, 2022)

Tom O said:


> What’s your problem? Is probably the place to start.


Thinking of buying one for my self.


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 26, 2022)

Not sure there’s a lot of folks here with one due to the costs
of  getting  one into Canada.
You might try asking on the Hobby Machinist forum as there are many PM lathe owners there and a dedicated sub-forum for Precion Matthews.


----------



## DPittman (Nov 26, 2022)

Andy Gawlak said:


> Thinking of buying one for my self.


They are good, buy one.


----------



## Andy Gawlak (Nov 27, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Not sure there’s a lot of folks here with one due to the costs
> of  getting  one into Canada.
> You might try asking on the Hobby Machinist forum as there are many PM lathe owners there and a dedicated sub-forum for Precion Matthews.


I have done that as well David. Thanks.


----------



## Degen (Nov 27, 2022)

Do your research, Grizzly, PM, King, BB all draw from the same supplier.  It comes down to level of options they select.  In some cases the value is not from the one you suspect, in other cases its a false value.

Do you research.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Nov 27, 2022)

Degen said:


> Do your research, Grizzly, PM, King, BB all draw from the same supplier.  It comes down to level of options they select.  In some cases the value is not from the one you suspect, in other cases its a false value.
> 
> Do you research.


well I have to hand it to Andy, he is trying to do his research... and I bet that what he found out to date is that out of the choices you listed PM is the best. 

Then ran up against the downfall of PM's single showroom for the entire USA. Sure it saves overhead and allows for better pricing, but for people with a need to see with their own eyes and feel with their own hands it is a huge barrier to purchasing their products.

That said Andy, I've seen a couple in person and they're a fine lathe.


----------



## YotaBota (Nov 27, 2022)

@Andy Gawlak - where are you located? I'm thinking in terms of shipping or picking it up.
Very nice choice of machine, only missing a 4j and faceplate.


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 27, 2022)

Welcome to the Forum, Andy!  All the best in your search.


----------



## Janger (Nov 27, 2022)

You could also price the offerings at Modern Tool - I think the costs would be similar and that would be in Canada.









						MODERN 14" Swing, 40" Between Centers, 2" Bore, C0636A x 1000 (1440) Lathe - Modern Tool Ltd.
					

2HP 1PH 60HZ 230V CSA APPROVED ELECTRICS, 14" Swing, 40" Bwtween Centers, 2" Bore, C0636N x 1000 (1440) Lathe C/W: DRO




					www.moderntool.com
				




A number of members own this lathe in various ages. I have an older one. I'm not sure what a new one costs - maybe $8K?


----------



## boilerhouse (Nov 27, 2022)

Janger said:


> You could also price the offerings at Modern Tool - I think the costs would be similar and that would be in Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From a quote I received late March 2022, it was $8,900, pick up available in Newmarket-Ont, or else shipping is extra.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Nov 27, 2022)

boilerhouse said:


> From a quote I received late March 2022, it was $8,900, pick up available in Newmarket-Ont, or else shipping is extra.


That sure is something to consider


----------



## YotaBota (Nov 27, 2022)

PM's site shows the 1440TL at $17,000 USD, compare that to the MODERN at $8,900 CDN.

It just depends on your wants/needs as to which way to go. A side by side comparison of the two machines doing the same cuts on the same material would be really interesting to see.


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 27, 2022)

Modern tool in Calgary seems to offer superior support.  I cannot vouch for support if you live elsewhere.


----------



## Tomc938 (Dec 1, 2022)

boilerhouse said:


> From a quote I received late March 2022, it was $8,900, pick up available in Newmarket-Ont, or else shipping is extra.


That's a lot of machine for the price!  I would love the 2" bore.  My Craftex is just barely 1".


----------



## PeterT (Dec 1, 2022)

I think the deal with PM's (what they call ultraprecision lathes) 1440TL, 1640TL etc. are 100% Taiwan. vs Modern C0636A is China. Not necessarily a bad thing. The prices converge much closer if you select a Chinese PM or Taiwanese Modern. BTW the C0636A is a D1-5 spindle which gives it the bigger bore for its size. There are a few lathes that went this route (not surprisingly, probably same lineage)

Speaking of  big bore 14", this PM 2022 model has some interesting features. (Suspect also Chinese machine because they usually say Taiwan even if partial components). I've heard sometimes PM requests certain factory packages. And sometimes the equivalent machine is available elsewhere under a different paint scheme. Modern Calgary has gotten more selective about hobbyist size Taiwan machines because their prices have zoomed up. So they have to decide what will move vs what will sit on the floor.





						NEW! PM-1440-2SM 14″x40″ Gunsmith Lathe – Precision Matthews Machinery Co.
					






					www.precisionmatthews.com


----------



## Andy Gawlak (Dec 5, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> @Andy Gawlak - where are you located? I'm thinking in terms of shipping or picking it up.
> Very nice choice of machine, only missing a 4j and faceplate.


Hi. I am located in Edmonton Alberta.


----------



## Andy Gawlak (Dec 5, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> well I have to hand it to Andy, he is trying to do his research... and I bet that what he found out to date is that out of the choices you listed PM is the best.
> 
> Then ran up against the downfall of PM's single showroom for the entire USA. Sure it saves overhead and allows for better pricing, but for people with a need to see with their own eyes and feel with their own hands it is a huge barrier to purchasing their products.
> 
> That said Andy, I've seen a couple in person and they're a fine lathe.


Thanks. I appreciate your imput.


----------



## YotaBota (Dec 5, 2022)

Andy Gawlak said:


> Hi. I am located in Edmonton Alberta.


That answers my question about you driving to pick up a machine at the PM shop.

I was told many years ago, "if it's for a one time job buy cheap, if it's for a lifetime buy the best you can afford".

All the best in your decision.


----------



## GummyMonster (Dec 19, 2022)

One note about P.M.
 They offer shipping to any of the lower 48 for a flat rate of $499, and any accessories you purchase are included.
 Although you won't be able to physically look before you buy.
 Having it shipped and held at a cross border warehouse for pickup in Montana would save you a lot in shipping.
Ken


----------



## ShawnR (Dec 19, 2022)

I bought a new PM1236 PEP a couple of years ago. Not the TL series, but as for service, I think PM is great. I had a motor starting issue and they had a start capacitor in the mail to me immediately after receiving my question about the motor not starting in a higher gear. I said that maybe we should diagnose more first and they said lets start there. Other questions got answered quickly. I am only 30 minutes North of the Minnesota border and we have a depot on the other side so it was easy to have it shipped up. I arranged import. Saved me a lot of money with them not shipping internationally. 

My understanding is that, as much as many colours of lathes are made in the same factory, PM sends a guy over to insure *his *line is made to *his *specs, hence the good reputation they have. If I had a Modern Tool closer, I may have gone with them due to the rave reviews they receive here on this forum. But at the time, they would have been more $$, iirc.


----------

